
Google Just Did a Pad-Left on Go (For App Engine) - erlichmen
https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/gcloud-golang/commit/f95c875f2894b735501920cce2ab858f2110b23a#commitcomment-16831591
======
jerf
"pad-left" is not just "somebody changed some code we depend on", it was a
trivial little library that was removed and broke half the npm world.
Libraries change and code breaks, that's not news.

Plus the Go community's quasi-official position as of 1.4.2 was still that you
should vendor your dependencies, and "you should vendor your code" is the
official position now. If your code broke because of a remote commit on the
internet, that's your build system's problem, not the internet's.

~~~
erlichmen
My Google Product (which is fully supported) broke because of a Google commit

~~~
jerf
I see and acknowledge that. That is not a "pad-left" issue. That is "a commit
broke my code". If that set off a pad-left sized reaction every time it
happened HN would be nothing but "commits that broke code" on the front page
every day.

I assume you weren't vendoring before... are you vendoring now?

~~~
erlichmen
For the sake of the argument lets say I vendor my code (notice that this is
1.4.2 golang and most vendoring tools were formed around 1.5), This doesn't
help a guy that tries today to start a new project on Google AppEngine/Go
using Google code. Major functionality is broken in the sense that he can't
compile his code. Google Samples (and from official documentation) is broken.
How vending helps in that case?

------
eranchetz
It's a shame that app engine is still running on go 1.4.2, I would have
understand if it was using 1.5 (since 1.6 is still quite new) but 1.4.2 still
uses the old and slow GC. And now this...

~~~
bmh_ca
If you pay attention to where AppEngine is getting love these days, it's
moving towards Google-accessing libraries on VMs, and becoming relatively
language-agnostic. The just released Node.js libs, and other languages are
coming.

